# Could really use some help on this....



## bdlawncare (Oct 1, 2011)

Okay so i got a call to do snow removal this morning from a lady near my house.. I got there and the driveway turned out to be way larger than expected.. I can definately handle it just am not used to qouting driveways this large and was wondering if anyone could help me out with some prices on this... My measurments should be pretty close give or take a few feet... Any help would be greatly appreciated!

i included a sketch of the driveway, you can use the map key in the top left hand corner if its not clear what each hilighted thing is. All the walks will need to be cleared and the entire driveway and walkway will need to be salted..

I really hope you guys have some thoughts on this because to be honest im a little lost!

so basically my question is how much would you charge and how much salt do you think i will use!


----------



## Puddle of Oil (Sep 20, 2008)

So it's about 12,375 sqft?!


----------



## bdlawncare (Oct 1, 2011)

give or take a little i may have been a little generous on the footage buts thats because this lady nit picks about everything and would like to give her a little bit higher of a number because i know i will be there making things beyond PERFECT. She even said she wants me to come back and shovel the snow that falls of her roof for FREE im putting that in the estimate!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Pass on it. Unless your going to add in 3 extra trips each time.


----------



## bdlawncare (Oct 1, 2011)

I wish i had the amount of accounts where i could just pass something up like this, but with the amount of snow we have been recieving which is very little i could use all the money i can get even if its a little bit of a hassle. Although i havent really commited to anything yet and will keep that option open. So if i were to go ahead and price this out what do you think would be a good way to go about it i was thinking something like 

1-4" 
5-8" and so on...

obviously i would have to put numbers in there buts thats ussually how i qoute driveways so i would like to stick with that for the time being if at all possible. Anyway what do you guys think about prices on this any examples would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

you better always be there at 1-4 or be ready for her phone call!


----------



## bdlawncare (Oct 1, 2011)

Oh trust me Grandview I am sure this lady is going to be like that, but i could really use the extra money that her account would bring. I know it was mostly a ( Looking for a discount pitch) but she mentioned she was not please with her other landscapers! and idk how prices are by you but cutting 5 acres around me gets pretty pricey would love to have this lawn account this coming spring!

That being said what would you charge per visit if you dont mind me asking, i know you are mostly seasonal but im sure you have an idea!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Can you do a Google map of this place?


----------



## bdlawncare (Oct 1, 2011)

i have tried its completly covered by trees... sorry going to have to trust my measurments..


----------



## Leanworks (Oct 7, 2009)

Just throwing it out and using gut feel, $120 for the areas and then another ten bucks for the walkways. Tack on another ten for pulling the gear out twice and then guessing fifteen for the salt.

What's that? $155 I guess.I wouldn't show up twice. If she pays that, do it once a day unless she's running a biz of some kind. Here, people just want to get in and out of their drives intact but that's a lot of stuff she has going on there.

Main point is, how long is it going to take you to do it and what could you be doing otherwise and how much you could be making otherwise. If nothing but Oprah, a buck and a half but if you're giving up other stuff, explain that you can't come back over and over for an inch or two as it's not the amounts that cost but rather moving from one chamber of horrors to the next while others need your services.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Google map would be a lot better to understand.


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

google map street view show me an image


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Even if i was close to the red going through winter, I would rather walk away from that given your description of that lady than deal with how P/Oed i know she would make me!...take some initiative and find yourself four other driveways to make up for that one


----------

